# Who says these aren’t cold weather cars? (Model 3 Performance at the track)



## Mike_in_NY (Dec 10, 2018)

Had a chance to bring the M3P to Monticello Motor Club for a snow day at the track in Monticello, NY. Switched to track mode and had two long sessions between charging sessions (they have three home chargers at the track). 

The car was a beast and was faster than anything not driven by a professional driver. Can’t wait to play again. Learning to hang it out just before the car takes control back will maximize the fun. Can’t recommend the Pirelli Sottozero IIs enough. 

The last car is my anti-Tesla, a totally analog lifted ‘82 911 Safari.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

That looks like so much fun. Awesome!


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

Feel free to do runs on my driveway any time.

Your 911 looked familiar - aha! Issue 7 of _000_ magazine, a high-end Porsche publication by Pete Stout. Uncharacteristically, I have a subscription - I jokingly asked Pete if he would direct the derived profits towards his 928 project. I was doomed when he said he would.

By the way, I run a gathering of 928 owners held in June, not far from you - camp928.com. I like to have interesting non-928s (I have several myself, including an '82 SC). You're invited!

I don't see anyone in a Tesla T-shirt....









Looks like your car got solidly stuck in the fold in this shot:


----------



## Jay Jay (Oct 26, 2018)

Agree on the Sottozero II's! Wonderful performance snows.


----------



## Mike_in_NY (Dec 10, 2018)

It’s hard to go incognito in a Keen Project Safari. 

Keep me posted on your drive. Let’s connect on Instagram if you’re on there let’s connect. I’m @964_in_NY


----------

